
We must bulldoze what’s left of the nerdy white men’s Internet - ch215
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/headline-story/11843/angry-white-male-internet/
======
jardaroh
This is some of the most hateful and deceitful words I have ever read on the
internet. And I would be all for letting these words stand unchallenged, only
the left always cry foul when 'blacks', 'women' or whatever other group is
bullied. So why then is it OK to bully nerds now?

GamerGate is one of the most inclusive groups of people I have ever had the
pleasure to know. This shines through with the diversity of people that
support GamerGate's mission. It has never been about hate, and it is funny how
sockpuppet accounts are drawn into the mix here when Anti GGers use them
extensively themselves.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Perhaps a good first step would be altering the saying: The Internet where the
men are men, the women are men, etc. To better suit the rhetorical situation,
and get on with bulldozing.

------
olgeni
While I understand the need to pile on the subject to be counted as one of the
enlightened, this kind of stuff stopped being interesting a long while ago.

